# Chicken with very bloody butt, stands still for a long time but freaks out whenever I get close



## Eric!! (Mar 3, 2020)

Please help! I want to know what happened to her. When she stands still, her comb flops over one eye. I am very worried. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to clean her up to see where the blood is coming from. Fix a warm pan of water and put her in it. She might fight for a moment but the warm water helps them relax. Remove as much blood as you can to see if it's an injury on the outside or something from the inside.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

has she been pecked? and if so just isolate her from the rest of the birds. and what do you feed her?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

if you don't isolate her, the other birds might join in and attack her as well. that could be more harmful for her.


----------

